# Fancy HM PK x Salamander HM PK Dumbo



## Rhiannon

Planned breeding. Still condition at present but going well!

Sire: 
My stunning fancy halfmoon plakat











Dam:
Nora, my lovely dumbo halfmoon plakat. Bred from her once before and she was fantastic at picking up eggs and putting them in the nest. Hoping she'll do well again this time


----------



## CaptByMoonlight

Following! Can't wait to see how this pans out. The male is gorgeous! And the female is adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks! They are a lovely pair. 

Last spawn required artificial hatching so hoping this time to have a more natural one


----------



## MT523

Wow! I'm also excited to see what the babies look like. I can only imagine the colors!


----------



## KodaPlusMore

Oh my goodness, that male is to die for! I can't wait to see how the spawn turns out


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, this is happening sooner than expected.

Nora started trying to wrap with a large female so I think she might be ready. 
In the spawning tank awaiting a bubblenest. 
She is already impressed with him. Head down and showing a lot of interest in him. Breeding striped are hard to see on her but there is a slight trace of them.

Currently unnamed boy (I need a REALLY good name for him!) Is doing his "look at meeeeee" dance but is a little slow building a beat xD


----------



## Rhiannon

Male now has a name. Say hello to Zander! 

Nora is ready to breed she is attempting a wrap but Zander hasn't quite got to grips with how that works yet!

He's being very good too. He chased her but has yet to harm her. And once she gets away he lets her to. Next time he sees her it's back to "hey, come see my nest!" Rather than still in Chase mode xD


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh, and he loves making his bubblenest xD


----------



## Rhiannon

Spawning took place this morning. More is completely unharmed by the whole thing.

Zander is being a fantastic dad. It's a small spawn by the looks of things too


----------



## Rhiannon

It's 12am on the for and the babies have hatched!!


----------



## Rhiannon

Zander tending to his newly hatched children <3


----------



## jxssa

Subbing!


----------



## SahelSandWing

Subscribing. Zander is beautiful


----------



## Rhiannon

Thank you. both >3<

Babies are free swimming. So tiny >3<


----------



## Rhiannon

Two days old. Look at those tiny fins!


----------



## MT523

Such a nice pair! Can you tell how many babies there are?


----------



## Rhiannon

No idea! Not a big spawn. I think around 50? Maybe more. It's quite a large tank and heavily planted so it's near impossible to tell how many!


----------



## Rhiannon

Sadly I found Nora dead today. Absolutely gutted. She was fine earlier and I just went to check on the fish this evening and she was dead.


Stunned and devastated. She showed no sign of illness and came out of the breeding completely unharmed. Devastated.


----------



## SahelSandWing

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

S.I.P Nora


----------



## MysticSky22301

Aww I'm sorry about nora, I've lost several fish this year that way :/ it really sucked

These are going to be lovely babies, if you want to line breed them for marble EE s look for wide pectoral fins as they hit about 3 months old my fairy project showed EE in f1 so well I thought something was wrong with my few normal finned fray XD. the pectoral fins won't be long but will have a wide spread almost like a halfmoon tail, they also look "softer" like they flutter or like a small piece of fabric in the water


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah. I think it might have been a bad batch of live food. Nora is the fourth betta to have died in the last few days across three different tanks. I keep all my kit separate between tanks. The only link was the live food  

The for the tip MysticSky. Babies already have very clear pects so I might be lucky enough to have a couple of large ones this spawn


----------



## MysticSky22301

Check out my fairy project results thread  the male I bred had clean edges to his PECS instead of the raggedy look that seems to be common so they have wide pretty fins ^^ 

Bad food hasn't been my problem :/ I don't know what happened a couple of them got facial swelling, were treated and healthy then died, one girl just went belly up for no reason at all


----------



## Rhiannon

Will do! Elephant ears are gorgeous. Can't wait to go look ^^

It might not be the live food but its the only thing I can think that links the three tanks affected. Might just been bad luck all at once!

Anyway, the babies are a week old today. Have some photos <3


----------



## KaderTheAnt

Rhiannon said:


> Will do! Elephant ears are gorgeous. Can't wait to go look ^^
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be the live food but its the only thing I can think that links the three tanks affected. Might just been bad luck all at once!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the babies are a week old today. Have some photos <3




Is it just me or does the first fry's body seem a bit bent? I've never seen deformities start this early (maybe that's because I've never payed much attention to them till they became more apparent)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

They sit like that some times I don't think anything is wrong with it


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah, just how he was sitting. I thought that when I saw it first too! This is the same fry


----------



## KaderTheAnt

Rhiannon said:


> Yeah, just how he was sitting. I thought that when I saw it first too! This is the same fry




Thank heavens! I was really worried.. I'd hate to see deformities in the fry of such pretty fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhiannon

Ugh, this week has been HELL.

More bad news I'm afraid. As you know, Nora died. Five more betta also died... including Zander. To say I am devastated is an understatement. I think it was down to a bad batch of live bloodworm I had fed them since only some betta were affected and no other fish.

Thankfully the babies are still alive since they had none of the bloodworm. Just feeling really down now - I can't believe it's happened!


----------



## SahelSandWing

swim in peace, zander

darn, that really sucks. At least the babies are still okay.


----------



## KaderTheAnt

Quick question @Rhiannon, was this spawn completely random or do you actually have a goal? I'm trying to imagine what the turn outs will look like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT523

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope you get some beautiful babies from them


----------



## ThatFishThough

Correction.... We know she will get beauties from them.  SIP Zander & Nora; your children will go out and make you proud.


----------



## Rhiannon

Spawn was focusing on form rather than colour. I love the idea of not knowing what colours I would get but having a betta with good form was a must ^^


----------



## Rhiannon

Fry will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. No idea how many there are still due to all the plants growing but I did see three at once earlier today.

One is huuuuuuge with big black eyes. The other two were smaller with eyes that reflected red in the light. They are growing well ^^


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah. Kinda can't believe how huge this one fry is. He's so big and fat. And bloody fast too!


----------



## Rhiannon

Three weeks old today! Briefly saw three this morning before they fled back to the plants. One disappeared almost instantly, the second I managed to photograph but it wasn't very good and the fry fled, the third was my big baby with the black eyes who I snapped this fab photograph


----------



## Rhiannon

Managed to spy 5 fry at once today. They'e getting easier to spot!


----------



## Rhiannon

Four weeks old <3


----------



## Rhiannon

Another bab photo


----------



## Rhiannon

Babs are now five weeks old and starting to show aggression! Very small spawn, managed to spot 8 at once a couple of days ago. Their lovely iridescence is starting to come through - yay!



















Excuse the terrible quality of this photo but I had to post it! This little fellow is a lovely warm golden yellow. He lives by the heater at the back of the tank and this was the first chance I got to photograph him. It's terrible but look at that colour! <3


----------



## ReticentTeacup

It will be exciting to see how their colors turn out! What do you plan to do with the babies once they're older? Will you keep them to breed or sell/give them away?


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm very excited to see how they the out!

Will keep a breeding pair if there is a suitable male and female. I have a suitable make and female waiting in the wings if I don't get one of a certain gender.

As for the rest, a few people have expressed interest in owning one and I have a friend who owns a small fish store who'll take a couple too ^^


----------



## Rhiannon

Sorry for not posting an update last week! Fry are now seven weeks old and doing well. No longer scared of me. Little swines bite me when I am cleaning them out! Next week I'm going to start weaning them onto dry food ^^

There at least eight but I don't think more than 10

Biggest fry









Another big fry. This one has some lovely red coming into its fins. It also has red eyes like Nora <3









Smallest fry











Bonus cute fry face


----------



## Rhiannon

Well... weaning them onto dry food was easier than expected.

Decided to try them in some crushed dry food and they took to it instantly xD


----------



## Rhiannon

Fry photos again! Eight weeks old and goodness are they looking good 

Golden yellow is still the biggest. Shame the camera doesn't pick up his colour well because he is a lovely sunny yellow


----------



## josbetta

Stunning fish! i love it...


----------



## Rhiannon

Thank you <3

Babies are nine weeks old today. 

Yellow boy is still biggest. I think he is going to look brilliant. Not an expert at ready fry form at all but that tail looks quite promising!


----------



## OliCat

Subscribing! Loving these fry pics so far


----------



## Rhiannon

Babies are 11 weeks old. Jarring has started.

No idea what colour to call this fellow. He's stunning though!


----------



## Platy lover

He looks like he's got lavender, maybe somehow a lavender salamander? He's so beautiful!


----------



## MysticSky22301

He looks like my "pastel" dragon EE Geno male, he's almost got​ dragon scales


----------



## Zensational

Are these fry going to be for sale? They're so pretty!


----------



## Rhiannon

Pastel dragon EE sounds beautiful <3

More photos of him... I've become a bit obsessed! XD

















And a couple of his siblings

























Will be keeping 'Pastel' boy. May keep a female but the rest will be finding new homes


----------



## MysticSky22301

He is beautiful, he's the father of my EE spawn if you want to check out the log!


----------



## Rhiannon

Welp... Pastel boy is turning into his dad all of a sudden!









And here is big red










Also opinions! Any of these girls worth keeping to breed with Pastel boy?
























(not sure if this one is female)


----------



## KaderTheAnt

I think so. They have the genes you're looking for and the unsure one looks to have decent confirmation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tardigrade

Did you pick any pair for breeding yet?


----------

